# [gelöst] emerge liefert nur noch Feherlmeldung

## Todie77

Hallo, häng mit meinem Gentoo immer noch im Textmodus, kann nichts installieren. emerge (egal was) liefert immer die gleiche Fehllermeldung.

Was ist da los ?

Torsten 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge XXX
> 
> * ebuild.sh, line XXX: called die
> ...

 

emerge --info =dev-libs/cyrrus-sasl-2.1.23-r2 sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8
> 
> dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1
> ...

 

emerge --pqv =dev-libs/cyrrus-sasl-2.1.23-r2 sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --pqv unkown argument
> 
> 

 

letztes build log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r2
> 
> [32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo
> ...

 Last edited by Todie77 on Wed Apr 20, 2011 11:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Todie77

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23/config.log 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> knoppix@Microknoppix:~$ sudo cat /media/sda3/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23/config.log 
> 
> This file contains any messages produced by compilers while
> ...

 

----------

## Todie77

Das scheint wohl der Fehler zu sein, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!
> 
> gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> configure:3657: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r2/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23':
> 
> configure:3659: error: C compiler cannot create executables
> ...

 

Leider habe ich keinen Plan, wie ich das beheben kann. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., das du als Gentoo Neuling aber auch gleich komplett mit dem testing Zweig loslegst..., ist das so wirklich beabsichtigt?

Zu deinem gcc

Schaue mit 

```
 # gcc-config -l
```

 (ist ein kleines L) was für Versionen verfügbar sind, und setze dann deine gewünschte Version mit 

```
# gcc-config <gewünschte_Version>
```

 und danach dann noch ein 

```
# env-update && source /etc/profile

und ein

# fix_libtool_files.sh <alte gcc Version>
```

Für genaueres siehe bitte auch in der Gentoo GCC-Aktualisierungsanleitung

----------

## Todie77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm.., das du als Gentoo Neuling aber auch gleich komplett mit dem testing Zweig loslegst..., ist das so wirklich beabsichtigt? 
> 
> 

 

Nee, ich bin einfach mal den Hinweisen in den Fehlermeldungen gefolgt. (Wenn du das meinst...)

Jetzt läuft aber alles wieder, danke. Jetzt kann ich mir hoffentlich eine grafische Oberfläche bauen.

Hab' mir da ja was angetan, bin wohl noch lange nicht weit genug für Gentoo. Naja, jetzt bin ich ins kalte Wasser gesprungen.

----------

## franzf

 *Todie77 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Hmm.., das du als Gentoo Neuling aber auch gleich komplett mit dem testing Zweig loslegst..., ist das so wirklich beabsichtigt? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ne, meint er nicht:

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

 

x86 markiert stable, ~x86 testing. stable enthält - wie der Name es andeutet - stabile ebuilds (ebuilds sind ausführlich getestet, die Programmversion läuft stabil, ...). testing hingegen ist der Zweig, in dem neue Versionen erstmal abgelegt werden, um sie zu testen, Fehler zu beseitigen, neue Features zu aktivieren, usw.

Testing bereitet manchmal Probleme, weshalb es insbesondere für Anfänger nicht zu empfehlen ist.

Welcher Anleitung folgst du denn bzw. welche zusätzlichen Quellen ziehst du hinzu?

----------

## Todie77

OK, danke, alles klar. Ich benutze einfach nur das offiziell Gentoo Handbuch auf gentoo.org, habe da dann wohl etwas nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen. Werde ich gleich mal aendern.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich vermute einem Downgrade des Basissystems vom testing zum stable Zweig könnte Schwierigkeiten bereiten..

Ich habe sowas zwar noch nie gemacht, aber man liest an vielen Stellen das es unter anderen mit glibc Probleme geben könnte. Und ein downgrade von OpenRC mitsamt baselayout könnte eventuell auch kritisch werden...

Sprich, die globale Demaskierung  (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS) in deiner make.conf  solltest du nicht so ohne weiteres wieder rausnehmen.

Eventuell hat ja noch jemand anderes einen guten Tipp wie man das am besten (ohne Neuinstallation) wieder hinbiegen kann?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., ich vermute einem Downgrade des Basissystems vom testing zum stable Zweig könnte Schwierigkeiten bereiten..
> 
> Ich habe sowas zwar noch nie gemacht, aber man liest an vielen Stellen das es unter anderen mit glibc Probleme geben könnte. Und ein downgrade von OpenRC mitsamt baselayout könnte eventuell auch kritisch werden...
> 
> Sprich, die globale Demaskierung  (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS) in deiner make.conf  solltest du nicht so ohne weiteres wieder rausnehmen.
> ...

 

Richtig,

daher ist dieses Vorgehen sinnvoll:

Alle aktuellen Pakete in package.keywords schreiben lassen.

Ich habe evtl. zuhause noch das Skript.

Danach auf Stable wechseln.

----------

## Josef.95

@Todie77

Nur noch mal als Hinweis:

Da du mit dem Basissystem nun eh schon auf testing bist und somit baselayout-2 und openrc verwendest, beachte bitte auch den

Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide

----------

